# anyone know what size drill bit for 11 gauge spoke hole



## oquinn (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm thinking about drilling my s2's


----------



## scooter_trasher (Dec 15, 2015)

If you don't have calipers , you can measure the nipples in a drill gauge, hardware will have one


----------

